# Java Error Message, comp freezing



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi,

Problems, My comp is acting nuts, one error message I get is : java.lang out of memory error, error creating console.

Another thing happening that isn't too pleasant (for me anyway) is that windows media player pops up every now and again, when I click to show why, it's a man and woman engaging in "ahem" sexual activity to say the least  

Another thing that keeps happening is my Tetris game loads right out of the blue when we're surfing ? It's never done that before. This is all just in the last few days, the comp is freezing up, and it is even having trouble re-booting, if it re-boots at all after freezing, it takes forever, and just seems to hang for so long.

Another thing also is that a Hoyle game we have installed will keep showing that it's running in the task menu when it's not running at all ? And ctl/alt/del will have to be done 2-3 times to stop it, and while playing the Hoyle card game it is locking up. This problem never happened with this game before now.

I have Windows ME, Gateway 4 , I did a Norton scan, it found nothing, I scanned with ad-aware, it found Gator, so I got rid of that. 
I am noticing too lately that the system try in the bottom right that shows the time and such, all the icons will disappear ? and just show the time, and the sound icon ?

I hope someone can please help 
Thanks Marie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bourbon916,

that sounds like virus activity to me,
is your anti virus ware up to date?

John


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi John,

thanks for replying so quickly ! I checked to see if it was up to date, it is

Marie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

i'm not familiar with M.E.
Are these problems recent?
Do you think they might be associated with
any particular downloads or recent programs
you may have put on your computer?

What do you think may have caused this?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

found these two sites which may be of some help,
the second mentions the "java.lang out of memory"

http://www.unix.ualberta.ca/ADSM/admmsg/a45emc21.htm

http://www.vw.vccs.edu/tss/2001archiveupdates/010413.htm

extract:
*****************
Researched and corrected NDS issue. Ran Dsrepair on all servers.

Worked with Ruth Hendrick on problem with backups at Greenfield. Tapes not mounted correctly.

Disinfected VWWARRL's computer from virus.

Researched java.lang.out of memory error on VWSRV2. Will need to apply ZenWorks patch.

Restored Business Office data structure to VWSRV3 in preparation of migration. Had to restore from 4 backups sessions.

Converted Business Office printers to ethernet and created NDPS objects.

Met with Dave.
*******************

i havent a clue what it means however,
nor do i know what a ZenWorks patch is.

John


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi Marie, Spybot is a good program that does a better job than Ad-aware of detecting many of the "sex" trojans.

Follow directions for installing and running it, then give us a postup of your current startups (Start>Run, enter *msinfo32* and click on Software Environment and Startup programs. Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text to a follow-up)

======

Installing and running Spybot:

http://beam.to/spybotsd

1 -- create a new, 'host' folder in a convenient location (not on the desktop)

2 -- download the spybot program to it and run the setup file.

3 -- go to the Start Menu, find the program and run it. Click the "online" tab and "Search for Updates", then make your selection and click "Download Updates". You will not need to update the "main" program and can probably ignore the language and PGP (Pretty Good Privacy) updates.

4 -- run the scan (click "check all"). You will see some boxes checked and others not. Remove the pre-selected items. The others are mainly "cleanup" options (you can disable this feature by clicking Settings > FileSets, and unchecking "Usage Tracking". "System Internals" should be unchecked as well unless you are confident you know what it deals with).

5 -- it is a good practice to reboot afterwards, even if not prompted.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I tried to do the spychecker thing, but when I tried to load it, it said it was missing a file ? Also, I read where people have problems after using it ? I'm nervous about downloading anything as I'm getting fussed about the problems, I have a feeling this all has something to do with playing the stupid lottery games online, all this started only after I started doing that about a week ago like iwon.con, Jackpot that sort of thing. I've stopped now.
Can u please take a look and see if you can see anything ?

Thank You, Marie






*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
Adaptec DirectCD	c:\progra~1\adaptec\directcd\directcd.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AudioHQ	c:\program files\creative\sblive\audiohq\ahqtb.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
BCMDMMSG	bcmdmmsg.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
devldr16.exe	c:\windows\system\devldr16.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
EanthologyApp	c:\progra~1\common~1\eaccel~1\eantho~1.exe /b	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
GoBack Polling Service	c:\program files\adaptec\goback\gbpoll.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
GRA	c:\cabs\grainstall\gra.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon	sk9910dm.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
InkWatch	c:\progra~1\gateway\gatewa~2\inkwatch.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
LoadQM	loadqm.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Works Portfolio	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkssb.exe /allusers	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Works Update Detection	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Works Update Detection	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NADaemon	c:\windows\nadaemon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NAV DefAlert	c:\progra~1\norton~1\defalert.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Norton Auto-Protect	c:\progra~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe /loadquiet	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Norton eMail Protect	c:\program files\norton antivirus\poproxy.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
OEMRUNONCE	c:\windows\options\cabs\oemrun.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
RealTray	c:\program files\real\realplayer\realplay.exe systemboothideplayer	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
ScriptBlocking	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\script blocking\sbserv.exe" -reg	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
Speed racer	c:\program files\creative\playcenter\ctsrreg.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SSDPSRV	c:\windows\system\ssdpsrv.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
StillImageMonitor	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
STIMON.EXE	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe .DEFAULT	Startup
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TaskMonitor	c:\windows\taskmon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Uninstall0001	"c:\program files\common files\totem shared\uninstall0001\upd.exe" lastcall!adverts.virtuagirl.com!statsvirtuagirl	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
WorksFUD	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkfud.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi,

Thank you for helping me, I was so glad to see your reply, you're always so very helpful, and you make things so easy to understand !
I don't understand at all why my Tetris game launcher suddenly keeps popping up all of the time. It's been on here for ages, and I've had to minimize it, as it just keeps popping up everytime I close it ?

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you have quite a bit enabled there and semi duplicate entries for a couple of items.

But I think I see the source of the "porn" stuff; is likely:

Uninstall0001 "c:\program files\common files\totem shared\uninstall0001\upd.exe" lastcall!adverts.virtuagirl.com!statsvirtuagirl All Users

Click Start>Run, enter *msconfig* and uncheck that item post haste.

Also uncheck

>> Microsoft Works Update Detection c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe .DEFAULT (there are two of these for some reason, running from different registry keys)

>> STIMON.EXE c:\windows\system\stimon.exe .DEFAULT Startup (you have two of these, different registry keys, but the same file and directory location)

>> LoadQM loadqm.exe All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run (just not needed for anything)

>> InkWatch c:\progra~1\gateway\gatewa~2\inkwatch.exe All Users (you can do with out an ink monitor, can't you?)

>> OEMRUNONCE c:\windows\options\cabs\oemrun.exe All Users (this really doesn't belong in startup after the initial system install)

>> EanthologyApp c:\progra~1\common~1\eaccel~1\eantho~1.exe /b All Users (did you install this? It looks like a web accelerator program, most of which are just fancy forms of spyware; it really should be removed from Add/Remove programs, or it's Start Menu>Programs folder if you can find it)
==========

There are others that could be disabled for better performance. But let's see how you do with this configuration.

I personally have not seen anyone have problems with Spybot, and it does provide its own backup. What was the exact error mesage you received. I had one too, but the program still ran and I just had to do a little extra work to get rid of the error message.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

I did as you advised, hopefully that helps. I guess it's a bit of wait and see.
The message I'm getting when I download Spybot, and then try to open it is :
"One of the library files needed to open this application cannot be found"

Sigh, Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okeedoke; at your leisure I would suggest you permanently remove the entry below from msconfig to ensure it doesn't get re-enabled.

To do this, run *regedit* and click in order:

*+HKey_Local_Machine
+Software
+Microsoft
+Windows
+CurrentVersion
RUN-*

>> with the Run- folder highlighted look in the Right Hand pane for

Uninstall0001 "c:\program files\common files\totem shared......

and Right Click on that and delete it.

Other items in the Run- folder can also be deleted if everything is working satisfactorily. Remember, this is "Run minus" (where disabled startup items are shown in the registry)

====

Do you remember what library file was mentioned? It could affect other installs as well at some point.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Rog,

It didn't mention a file, I gave you exactly what it said. I would be etreeeeemly nervous messing with the reg file  back home I really messed a comp up doing things in there, and a comp friend I had back then had to fix it ! (yikes)

Thank You !!!! Marie


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

Any idea what is causing my wonderful comp to freeze up ?

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is it still happening? The number and nature of those startups is a good cause for resource depletion and conflicts.

You will have to be careful not to enable "normal" startup in msconfig if you don't want to reg edit; otherwise everything unchecked will be re-enabled and you will be back to square one.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

Things seem to be much better, you mean to keep it in selective start up ? My hubby saw it starting in selective or safe start or whatever you call it, and changed it out of that. You mean that will make it screw up again ?

Thanks Marie


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm not Rog, but I see he's not online right now. 

Selective startup means that those items you deselected will no longer be run. However, when you selected Normal Startup, that put the checks back in the boxes. Everything is now going to run. Therefore, you have undone what you did before.

You have to go in and do it again. 

That's why he wanted you to go into the registry. So that these items would never be run again.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi ,

I appreciate you helping, I understand. I'm just nervous. Can you maybe answer a question for me ? I am noticing as well that sometimes lately when I try to click on a link, nothing will happen, then I refresh the page, and it'll work, but sometimes I have to do this 2-3 times. This is new.

Thanks, Marie


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi, 

I just tried to run regedit and I got this message :

There is not enough free memory to run this program Quit one or more programs then try again.

So I tried msconfig as well, same thing. I was running that all day yesterday as well as this morning, so I don't understand ? I sure haven't downloaded anything since ?

I'm getting bad hanging too, when I click to submit a button, it's hanging for quite a bit before it does what it's supposed to do.

Marie


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You could do a scanreg /restore to get to where you were before your husband undid the msconfig. But you would have to know which registry to restore or you would be putting back all kinds of other garbage you had removed. So I think we should not consider that as an option. 

Reboot your computer. Hold Down the CTRL button to bring up the boot menu. Choose Safe Mode.

When you get there, go into MSCONFIG and uncheck everything which you had done before. Restart into Windows.

Run Msconfig again and be certain everything has remained unchecked.

See if that helps.
I am only here for a few minutes. I don't have the time right now, but I can help you remove the old entries from the run- keys later. I will give you directions on how to export the key to a text file. I will then ask you to upload that text file.From there, it can be modified etc.........
But l first let's at least get you back to where you were before. I am sure Rog will be along. He is the real expert in these matters. 

Mo


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I tried to d/l Spybot and open the zip again. The file it says it has an error loading is = zipfldr.dll

I did all the stuff you said to do in the reg, things seem to be working better, we cleaned out some other junk that was in there that we don't use anymore either.

What do I do about that file ? I'd like to try Spybot

Thank you for all of your help
Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Marie, zipfldr.dll is a WinME file. You could do a file search to see if it is actually present, but I think the quickest way to resolve this would be to download and run the Security patch which replaces it.

Just download the Windows ME version to a convenient folder and run it. Then try Spybot again.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q252694&


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I searched files and folders for zipfldr.dll and it came up ?

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Frankly, I'd just go for the WinME update, it's a security issue anyway. But you could try this and see if it makes a difference.

Click Start>Run, enter

regsvr32 zipfldr.dll

You should get a message that the .dll has been successfully registered. Then try unzipping spybot again.

If all else fails, including the Security update, go to winzip.com and install the "evaluation" version. It has full functionality and does not expire. It should take over your zip file association and bypass WinMe

http://www.winzip.com/download.cgi?home


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

It didn't work, I installed the update, tried again to unzip spybot, and got the same message ?

Marie (I'm sorry, I must make you nuts, Bless you !!)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No, but I can't honestly say I understand what's going on either. Do you ever get that message opening other zipped programs, or is it just with Spybot? Is there any difference in the method you are using?

If you don't have another zip program, I'd get Winzip. It's worth the download time.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi ,

I use winzip, and I have never had this problem with anything else ? Oh and I am using the same method I always use 

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well that's doubly puzzling. If you didn't download Spybot from this site, try this one and see if you still get the error trying to unzip it's files.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

This is the actual download link:

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/spybotsd10.niaswiss.zip

Also try UN registering zipfldr.dll by going to Start>Run and entering:

regsvr32 zipfldr.dll /u


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I tried the run , this is the error message I got :

Load Library Failed (file #)
Get last error returns 0x00000485

Marie  (Ps, forgive me if you already answered this question, but why will all my icons in the tray on the bottom right suddenly disappear at times except for the volume horn thing ?)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I think you would get that error if the dll was not previously installed. But you say it is present, that you installed the update and ran regsvr32 zipfldr.dll before, so that really should not be the case. Unless there are other deficiencies in your basic files, I really have no explanation.

Verify that you ran the command exactly as:

regsvr32 zipfldr.dll /u

As for the icons, is that still happening? The only reason they should not be present is if the associated programs were not being loaded, such as being unchecked in msconfig.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

Yep, in fact I did it twice, the second time I copied what you wrote and pasted it, just in case I goofed. The icon thing is strange, the comp will be running fine, then all of a sudden things hang, I'll be trying to get into a website, and it freezes for a minute or two, I can't do anything, then it loads in, and when I look in the task try there is nothing there but the volume when normally there is creative sblive, volume, norton, direct cd, of course the 2 little comps, and the time.

Should I maybe try installing it again ? I don't understand, cause when I searched files and folders, it was already there ?  

Marie (PS I just did another search for it, and now I show 3 files for it !!!!!!) Yikes


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Marie, what locations (folders) are you finding zipfldr.dll in? And what are the version numbers? There should only be one (5.50.4134.100 is the original ME version, and 5.0.518.20, or 5.50.4213.1600 is the update, depending on which MS reference I look at.)

It belongs in c:\windows\system

The icon problem, if it is what I think it is, tends to occur after "crashes" in which involve Explorer or IExplorer and one or more windows processes is automatically closed out. I don't know of any practical way of restoring it other than rebooting.

Let's try a more conservative startup profile and see how that helps. Run msconfig and leave ONLY the following checked under Startups.

*statemgr
GoBack
Hot Key kbd
NAV DefAlerts
Norton Autoprotect
Norton email protect
PC Health
ScanRegistry
Script Blocking
StillImageMonitor (just one of those)

>> this may leave out some things you use regularly, if so, let me know


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Marie,

Regarding the Icons in systray. You can restore everything except what is loaded from the RunServices key in the Registry by Logging off and back on again. Logging off closes all programs and unloads the Windows Shell. 

If you do a CTRL+ALT+DEL after a crash, you'll see the programs are still running, but the icons are missing because those programs are not shut down and then restarted when Windows Explorer crashes. Therefore, the icons are not in the Tray when Explorer is restarted. The individual icons for various programs are placed in systray by the programs when they are started. The system icons are placed there by Windows. Restarting the programs puts the icons in systray. And a logoff and on will do that for you. But you will lose other programs which run from RunServices because those will not be restarted after a logoff and on.

If you are crashing frequently, that's another issue. After you get this one settled.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi,

I did what you said and got rid of most of what you advised except for a couple in the start menu, but the computer is still hanging pretty bad. It freezes up for a bit, and then loads in ? ( I just am adding this in the edit, for instance when I clicked submit to send this, the submit button pushed in and just sat there, with the screen frozen for a bit, and then loaded.)

Oh and by the way that file is in system cabs ? How do I get it to the system where its supposed to be ?

Any idea why it is hanging like it is ?

I know I'm a pain in the a-- but I'm so frustrated with this

Thanking you, Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know why it's hanging with that trimmed down configuration, unless it's just something to do with your internet connection or you have an overheating problem. Have you run the IE Repair Tool?

You say you have "that" file in cabs. Before you said there were three. I can't understand how you could have run the update and not have at least one in c:\windows\system. Please clarify as to what the location and version numbers of all three zipfldr.dll files you have. Do a File Search for zipfldr.dll and right click on each to view Properties > Version

Hang in there, I don't know if I can sort it out, but I'll keep trying..

Ok, your last description may help a bit.

Have you cleared your Temporary Internet Cache and History Cache lately? If not, do that. Purge everything including OFFline content.

By the way, the pause when hitting the submit button here can be a site related server issue. Not necessarily yours. I get it occasionally too.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

Your gonna want to kick my butt, I'm sorry, I deleted two of them, I figured I goofed up. and um, what is the ie repair tool ? I'm sorry if I've made things more difficult now

Oh and yes I clear the cache incl offline quite often, I just did it in fact.

all of a sudden again, I'm getting "There is not enough free memory to run this program. Quit one or more programs and try again" when I try to run msconfig ?


Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's ok, just run the update again and see if it places a file in windows\system. You don't have to worry about the one in cabs, whatever it is.

IE Repair Tool is available through Add/Remove programs > Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair. If repair isn't there just cancel out; you may be able to run it with a command line.

See my edited remarks above as well, for additional thoughts.

How much free disk space do you have?

And let's do an online antivirus scan, just in case we are missing something...

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I have 74% free space. I re-installed that file, there is one still in cabs, but now there is also one in the system, plus the install file, but I tried to unzip spybot and got that same message !!!  Regarding the hanging, it never ever did this before, it happens most when I do a search for something.

I ran that virus too, nothing, I thought you might be interested in this error message I keep getting, I dont know if this might be the cause of some stuff making me goofy ? I forgot to mention it, There was another message regarding this wdmaud thing, but it didnt show it in there. I copied and pasted it from the fault log :

Date 08/26/2002 Time 03:14
SYSTRAY caused a general protection fault
in module WDMAUD.DRV at 0002:00001458.
Registers:
EAX=00001be7 CS=1bdf EIP=00001458 EFLGS=00000206
EBX=006322f2 SS=2baf ESP=000089f8 EBP=00008a18
ECX=00630000 DS=15ef ESI=00002fe6 FS=2b27
EDX=00010000 ES=2baf EDI=00000007 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8e d8 66 c7 46 fc 00 00 00 00 66 8b 46 0e 66 89 
Stack dump:
2fe615ef 8a380007 017f4c90 01971364 00000000 00000130 00008a38 d89d8a28 0c908a3e 00001557 8a6c0000 00002baf 00071cf7 8a6c0000 87802fe6 f30019ef 
**********************************************************************
Date 08/26/2002 Time 03:41
MMTASK caused a general protection fault
in module WDMAUD.DRV at 0002:00001960.
Registers:
EAX=001405d1 CS=1bdf EIP=00001960 EFLGS=00000287
EBX=00000000 SS=1ba7 ESP=00001f3a EBP=804c1f42
ECX=00005d5f DS=1be7 ESI=00002f22 FS=0000
EDX=80320014 ES=1cf7 EDI=00000004 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
c4 5e fc 26 8b 07 26 8b 57 02 89 46 fc 89 56 fe 
Stack dump:
001405d1 001405d1 16a01f6a 1cf70000 2f2215ef 4d740004 19b8453a 1f980000 ffff804c 5d5f0000 1cf70000 00000000 0c901f90 00001557 00000000 00000000 

Bless you for being so kind and patient with me, but I'm learning little by little thanks to you !

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Now that the file is in c:\windows\system, and there is only one (ignoring the cabs), try this run command again and see if you get the same error:

regsvr32 zipfldr.dll /u

If Spybot doesn't open afterwards anyway, go ahead and re-register it by running

regsvr32 zipfldr.dll

The reason I am trying this is because it appears the registration of the .dll causes some issues when 3rd party zip programs are installed, such as Winzip.

ref: http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/996/

I am getting the occasional hangs and pauses on this site as well, so I'm not realy sure how much of a system problem this is, or if it is just site related.

I have seen the wdmaud.drv error, exacly like yours, on a couple of past threads involving WinME. It is an audio driver. One person appeared to resolve it by reinstalling WinME. I tried to coach the other on replacing the file individually but she kept getting "access denied" messages even when reportedly following instructions for replacing a protected file.

Here is what I would try, I understand this might be a bit tricky for you, but other than reinstalling Windows or your Sound Card drivers, I don't know what else to suggest.

1 -- Download this file (it's the WinME version of wdmaud.drv) to your desktop.

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/download.cgi?FileID=4977

2 -- Boot with a WinME startup disk to an a:\> prompt. If you don't have a Startup Disk, you can make one through Add/Remove programs > Startup Disk > Create Disk.

3 -- At the a:\> prompt enter:

* copy c:\windows\desktop\wdmaud.drv c:\windows\system*

(note there is a space after .drv and before c:\)

>> you should be prompted to overwrite at this point; accept the prompt.

Once the file copy is complete, remove the boot disk and do a ctrl alt del to reboot.

You can delete the file from the desktop afterwards, or copy it someplace else for backup.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Rog,

is all this why my tetris game is suddenly popping up all of the time by itself ? we can be on any site doing anything, and my tetris game suddenly comes up ?

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No, I can't think of any reason why that is happening, other than one of the files I had you uncheck. Would you do another post of msinfo32 > Software Environment > Startup Programs, so I can see if things are remaining clean?

Is the tetris game something that you downloaded? What is the name of the file and where is it located on your computer? How is it normally launched?

You can try renaming the file so that an error messsage is received when it trys to open, this may give some clue as to what is calling it.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

This is the message I got when I tried you run the file , sigh , also re: the Tetris game. This a game I bought and installed months ago, and never had a problem with it. The comp is really acting up. It seems like we're having to re-boot just about every time one of us gets on it .

Marie **********************************************************************
Date 08/26/2002 Time 14:25
MSIMN caused an invalid page fault in
module MSOE.DLL at 019f:007c631c.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=019f EIP=007c631c EFLGS=00010212
EBX=00000000 SS=01a7 ESP=0056f6e4 EBP=0056f7f4
ECX=01570580 DS=01a7 ESI=bff7558e FS=256f
EDX=0040003c ES=01a7 EDI=01570580 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 08 be 08 01 00 00 56 8d 95 f8 fe ff ff 52 50 
Stack dump:
00001073 bff7558e 5cfe018f 061e8774 344700a7 3aa78704 876404c7 06173447 44f0873c 876404c7 00000177 017735cc 3b220002 00000000 561f012f 000001a7 
**********************************************************************
Date 08/26/2002 Time 14:26
MSIMN caused an invalid page fault in
module MSOE.DLL at 019f:0082d421.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=019f EIP=0082d421 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=01570f30 SS=01a7 ESP=0056f4bc EBP=0056f7dc
ECX=00436ac0 DS=01a7 ESI=00000000 FS=175f
EDX=0056f7d8 ES=01a7 EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 08 8d 55 f8 52 6a 01 57 6a 01 50 ff 91 cc 00 
Stack dump:
00000000 00000000 01570f30 6f6f7000 20720009 ffff6200 856cffff 015441df 380f0000 00000001 41df84c2 00000001 19f08518 00000001 85540000 04d041df 
**********************************************************************
Date 08/26/2002 Time 21:26
TAPISRV caused an invalid page fault in
module RPCRT4.DLL at 019f:7fac4e1a.
Registers:
EAX=00000001 CS=019f EIP=7fac4e1a EFLGS=00010246
EBX=80000048 SS=01a7 ESP=00eeff80 EBP=00eeffcc
ECX=00000002 DS=01a7 ESI=00425430 FS=274f
EDX=8173fccc ES=01a7 EDI=8173fcc4 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 73 10 bd 98 3a 00 00 74 08 6a 00 ff 15 18 e6 
Stack dump:
00eeffcc 8173fcc4 00425430 8174e3dc 7fad0092 80000048 00000008 bff79391 00425430 8173fcc4 00000008 8174e3dc 00000007 00eeffa4 00eefdb0 ffffffff 
**********************************************************************
Date 08/26/2002 Time 23:06
AUPDATE caused an invalid page fault in
module AUPDATE.EXE at 019f:004013ee.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=019f EIP=004013ee EFLGS=00010246
EBX=00000000 SS=01a7 ESP=0065fd6c EBP=0065fd88
ECX=0065fd7c DS=01a7 ESI=004257b8 FS=3e67
EDX=00ea1ccc ES=01a7 EDI=004257b8 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
ff 70 28 ff 15 cc c1 41 00 6a 01 58 eb a4 55 8b 
Stack dump:
fffffffe 004257b8 ffffffff 00ea0250 0065fe28 0041b0cb ffffffff 0065fe38 004183d6 00000000 00000000 00550000 0041254c 00400000 00000000 81749cc7


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I'm so confused, how come things are still showing up ? I goofed I guess. what did I do wrong ? damn I feel like a dunce

Marie

*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
BCMDMMSG	bcmdmmsg.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
devldr16.exe	c:\windows\system\devldr16.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
GoBack Polling Service	c:\program files\adaptec\goback\gbpoll.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
MSConfigReminder	c:\windows\system\msconfig.exe /reminder	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NAV DefAlert	c:\progra~1\norton~1\defalert.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Norton Auto-Protect	c:\progra~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe /loadquiet	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Norton eMail Protect	c:\program files\norton antivirus\poproxy.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
ScriptBlocking	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\script blocking\sbserv.exe" -reg	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SSDPSRV	c:\windows\system\ssdpsrv.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
StillImageMonitor	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
STIMON.EXE	c:\windows\system\stimon.exe .DEFAULT	Startup
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sorry, what file did you try to run when you got those errors? Msimn is outlook express.

The system is definitely unstable. I wonder if you have an overheating problem. Is it hot where you are?

You still need to uncheck one of the stimon entries in msconfig; that could be one problem.

STIMON.EXE c:\windows\system\stimon.exe .DEFAULT Startup

Also, right click on My Computer and select Properties > Performance > Graphics and try reducing the hardware acceleration to "most". You will need to reboot to complete this.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I don't understand, when I bring up msconfig, there is only one checked ? The comp is in safe mode, would that make a difference ?
I changed the performance thing, also, lord yes, we live in a suburb of New Orleans, it's incredibly hot and humid here, but we have air conditioning on 24/7 Should we have a fan on the comp anyway ? Also we've had this new comp for about a year, and now the overheating has only just now become a problem ?
What is making me nut is all this stuff only started happening after I started playing IWon and Jackpot and that garbage. IWon installed some garbage, and we deleted that . I feel bad, I know it must have been that, as we never had much of a problem after the last time you helped me, never did get the scanner to work though.

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Which one are you seeing in msconfig? I don't think safe mode should make any difference. The one that is not the "usual" is

STIMON.EXE c:\windows\system\stimon.exe .DEFAULT Startup 

You may have created this under my directions when troubleshooting your scanner problem.

The "normal" one is:

StillImageMonitor c:\windows\system\stimon.exe All Users 

You can try unchecking the one you see and test your scanner.

For an external fan to be effective you would have to remove the case. That is probably something you should do once a year anyway in a hot environment and get a can of compressed air and blow out any accumulated dust, particularly around the vents.

Still, if it is cool inside, then the external weather shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Rog,

Also in startup either of the stimons are not worded like you have written, they are both written as :

c:\windows\system\Stimon.exe ,

In msconfig, only one is checked, they are both exactly the same

Is that a problem ?

I thought you might be interested in seeing this. I ran Dr Watson, and got this message ?

Adobe Type Manager has altered Windows system files.

Module Name: ATMSYS.DRV
Description: Adobe Type Manager
Version: R v4.00-32S058G06NN
Product: Adobe Type Manager
Manufacturer: Adobe Systems Incorporated

--------------------
<unknown> has altered Windows system files.

Module Name: <unknown>

--------------------
If the Taskbar is behaving strangely, try exiting Multimedia background task support module.

Module Name: mmtask.tsk
Description: Multimedia background task support module
Version: 4.90.3000
Product: Microsoft Windows
Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation

Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you really have me scratching my head; if only one is checked I don't see how msinfo32 can show both. When you look at msconfig, be sure you have the page maximized so you can see the full path. I''m going to have you run Rmbox's startup log too, so I can see if there is any difference.

As for ATM (Adobe Type Manager), I doubt very much this is an issue, the Dr. Watson message is mostly an advisory rather than a problem report.

The second message is covered here. It is just a WinME anomaly. There is no practical way for you to exit mmtask anyways, since it is not in your Close Programs window.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q261815

Get a copy of StartLog.com from Reticulated Toys. This too is a zipped program, but if you have any problem with the zipped version, an UNzipped one is available through the ONLY IE link. Run StartLog.com and then copy/paste the full contents of the StartUp.log to a reply. Ignore the stubpaths.txt file.

http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html

If you want to eliminate the Watson ATM messeage, you just need to follow the instructions on this page. It can be done using msconfig.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q69692&


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog

I wasn't sure what you meant for what you wanted sorry (duh)

StartUp Log for Windows 95/98 - Freeware by rmbox 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

Comments:

This is a log of all the programs on your computer that 
are starting automatically every time you start Windows. 
Using this log can be a quick way to spot trojans.

StartUp Log (version 1.56) - Release Date 3/11/2002

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

StartUp Log Index

1. HKLM Run 
2. HKCU Run 
3. HKLM RunOnce 
4. HKCU RunOnce 
5. HKLM RunServices 
6. HKLM RunServicesOnce 
7. WIN.INI file 
8. SYSTEM.INI file 
9. AUTOEXEC.BAT file 
10. StartUp folder 
11. All Users StartUp 
12. Misc. StartUp Configurations

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

The following is a list of your current Start-Ups 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

1. HKLM Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SystemTray"="SysTray.Exe"
"Norton eMail Protect"="C:\\Program Files\\Norton AntiVirus\\POPROXY.EXE"
"ScanRegistry"="C:\\WINDOWS\\scanregw.exe /autorun"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"Norton Auto-Protect"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\NORTON~1\\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET"
"NAV DefAlert"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\NORTON~1\\DEFALERT.EXE"
"PCHealth"="C:\\WINDOWS\\PCHealth\\Support\\PCHSchd.exe -s"
"BCMDMMSG"="BCMDMMSG.exe"
"MSConfigReminder"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\msconfig.exe /reminder"
"devldr16.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\devldr16.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\IMAIL]
"Installed"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\MAPI]
"Installed"="1"
"NoChange"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\MSFS]
"Installed"="1"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

2. HKCU Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

3. HKLM RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

4. HKCU RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

5. HKLM RunServices - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]
"ScriptBlocking"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\Script Blocking\\SBServ.exe\" -reg"
"*StateMgr"="C:\\WINDOWS\\System\\Restore\\StateMgr.exe"
"SSDPSRV"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\ssdpsrv.exe"
"GoBack Polling Service"="C:\\Program Files\\Adaptec\\GoBack\\GBPoll.exe"
"SchedulingAgent"="mstask.exe"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

6. HKLM RunServicesOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

7. WIN.INI File - (c:\windows\win.ini)

Your win.ini run/load lines should look like run= and load= exclusively. 
There should be nothing to the right of the equal signs.

These are the run and load lines in your WIN.INI file

run=

load=

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

8. SYSTEM.INI File - (c:\windows\system.ini)

Your system.ini shell line should look like shell=Explorer.exe exclusively. 
You should only see Explorer.exe following the equal sign.

This is the shell line in your SYSTEM.INI file

shell=Explorer.exe

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

9. AUTOEXEC.BAT File - (c:\autoexec.bat)

(Some trojans have been known to start from this file)

These are your program startups and set paths in your autoexec.bat file

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\ATF
SET PROMPT=$P$G
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.1\ADOBEC~1

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

10. StartUp Folder - (c:\windows\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your StartUp folder

C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\STIMON.EXE.lnk

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

11. All Users Folder - (c:\windows\all users\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your All Users StartUp folder

*(No start-ups found)*

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

12. Miscellaneous StartUp Configurations

-============================- 
Registry StartUp Directories 
-============================-

Should show the Start Menu StartUp and All Users StartUp directories

.....................................................................

[1] HKCU - Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders

"Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[2] HKCU - User Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

[3] HKLM - Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Shell Folders

"Common Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[4] HKLM - User Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

-=======================- 
Registry Shell Spawning 
-=======================-

Open Commands for Executable File Types

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.exe file - RegPath = HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.com file - RegPath = HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" /S"
(.scr file - RegPath = HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.bat file - RegPath = HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.pif file - RegPath = HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command)

@="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\MSHTA.EXE \"%1\" %*"
(.hta file - RegPath = HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command)

-=========================- 
HKLM RunOnceEx - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

-=========================- 
HKU (.Default) Run - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

-==============================- 
HKU (.Default) RunOnce - Registry 
-==============================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

-================================- 
StubPaths - Registry (Partial Listing) 
-================================-

(Please see the StubPath.txt on your desktop for complete listing)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components

"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\msnmgsr1.exe"
"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\COMMAND\\sulfnbk.exe /L"
"StubPath"=""
"OldStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"RealStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"OldStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"RealStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\verisignpub1.crl"
"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\ie4uinit.exe"

-=================- 
WINSTART.BAT File - (c:\windows\winstart.bat) 
-=================-

@C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

-=================- 
DOSSTART.BAT File - (c:\windows\dosstart.bat)
-=================-

@echo off

REM Notes:
REM DOSSTART.BAT is run whenenver you choose "Restart the computer 
REM in MS-DOS mode" from the Shutdown menu in Windows. It allows 
REM you to load programs that you might not want loaded in Windows, 
REM (because they have functional equivalents) but that you do 
REM want loaded under MS-DOS. The two primary candidates for 
REM this are MSCDEX and a real mode driver for the mouse you ship
REM with your system. Commands that you want present in both Windows
REM and MS-DOS should be placed in the Autoexec.bat in the 
REM \Image directory of your reference server. Please note that for
REM MSCDEX you will need to load the corresponding real-mode CD 
REM driver in Config.sys. This driver won't be used by Windows 98
REM but will be available prior to and after Windows 98 exits.
REM
REM This file is also helpful if you want to F8 boot into MS-DOS 7.0
REM before Windows loads and access the CD-ROM. All you have to do
REM is press F8 and then run DOSSTART to load MSCDEX and your real
REM mode mouse driver (no need to remember the command line parameters
REM for these two files.
REM
REM - You MUST explicitly specify the CD ROM Drive Letter for MSCDEX.
REM - The string following the /D: statement must explicitly match 
REM the string in CONFIG.SYS following your CD-ROM device driver.

REM MSCDEX.EXE /D:OEMCD001 /l:d
REM MOUSE.EXE

-=================- 
WININIT.BAK File - (c:\windows\wininit.bak) 
(name) (type) (size)(modified)(time) 
wininit bak 43 08-25-02 1:48a
-=================-

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
-=====================- 
Screen Saver Settings (Possible system.ini start-up) 
-=====================-

SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BLANKS~1.SCR

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- Supplemental Environment Information -

COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\ATF
TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.1\ADOBEC~1
winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
windir=C:\WINDOWS

File - c:\windows\Wininit.bak 
File - c:\windows\deletefi.ini

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- End -


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, you only have one instance of stimon.exe there, and that is the one in your startup folder.

I see you have a screen saver. I think you should try disabling that, they can be buggy about resource usage and returning memory when they close. You should be able to disable it by right clicking on the Desktop and setting the Screen saver option there to "none".


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi rog,

I'll do that with the screensaver, well, so far tonight, the beast isn't acting bad  Bless you !

I still dont understand why I cant open the zip files ? I never, ever had a problem with zip files till now. When I tried to open the zip for the start log, it gave me the same message that it was missing the same file ?

Thank you, Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

sonofagun. Did you try one last time to run the command

regsvr32 zipfldr.dll /u

and if it doesn't help, do it again without the /u

I'd suggest you update or reinstall your Winzip program then, since it appears to be happening with other zip files as well. A properly installed Wizip should override any WinME settings.

But it's good to hear we seem to be making some progress; don't know if it's me, the weather or just random luck  Gonna' knock on wood anyway.

*edit*

With regard to the zip problem, I had previously ruled this out because you said you could open other zip files, just not spybot, but let's try reassociating zip files with Winzip.

To do this, select (highlight) a zip file. Then shift+right click on it (both together). Select "open with" from the dialog menu and then select Winzip from the scoll menu (or click "other" and browse to it if it isn't there). Put a check in "always use..." and click "OK". Now try again to open a zip file.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi Rog,

I give full credit to you. I have learned so much from you, you truly are a blessing. To give the kind of time you give to strangers just out of kindness and wanting to help shows a extraordinary person.
When I see "you" have replied to my post. I know I will get the problem solved, and in the process will learn more. 

Thank You !!!!!!
Marie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Marie, you're welcome and thanks for that; I take that to mean I hit paydirt with the last suggestion  If so, satisfaction enough for me


----------

